# Can I extend pipe to the return gate valve in the skimmer.



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

My water level in the sump is deep and I can not make it lower. As result the gate valve on the return line is below water level. Can I extend this pipe, without affecting performance of the skimmer?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Can you raise the skimmer instead?


----------

